# Wertschätzung Laptop



## Freaky22 (23. Juni 2010)

*Wertschätzung Laptop*

Salut wollte mal von euch wissen was der Laptop noch ca. wert sein könnte:

Core 2 Duo T7200 2,0 GHz
 4 GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 3650 265 MB
17 Zoll Bildschirm
DVD Brenner
120 GB Festplatte

4 Jahre alt mit entsprechenden Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wertschätzung Laptop*

Das kann man schwer sagen - es gibt "billige" Modelle mit gleicher Leistung neu für 450-500€, und es gibt Businessbooks mit ähnlichen Daten für >1500€... Da musst Du schon mal sagen, welcher Hersteller und Modell es ist. Am besten auch mal bei Ebay schauen, was da bei den beendeten Angeboten bei rumkommt. 


Wenn es ein amilo ist, wie in der Signatur, dann 250-300€, mehr wohl nicht.


----------



## Freaky22 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wertschätzung Laptop*

Ja ist das Amilo bzw. davon ist ja nur noch das Base Unit übrig und das Display der Rest wurde ja schon gewechselt  Hat auch ein Alienware bios drauf... Deshalb ist das mit der Vergleichbarkeit nur bedingt möglich.


----------



## Ronin7 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wertschätzung Laptop*

poste doch mal nen foto?


----------

